# Kittens!



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m going to start a thread about my cats’ kittens to document their lives and get potential questions answered 
Eden had her kittens, we think yesterday, in the rafters of the garage. They’re no outside in our patio area.
She had four kittens- black, ginger and white, tortie, and black and white. She’s very sweet and excited to show us them. She is purring nonstop!
Here are some pictures:
I’m thinking they’re all boys except for the tortie. I could only get pictures of two of them. What
do you guys think?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Okay. Correct me if I’m wrong, but does the tortie look like a boy?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So cute! 

The orange/red kitten is definitely a boy. Most are. The tuxedo does look like a boy, too. Here's an article that might help: 3 Ways to Determine the Gender of a Kitten


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> So cute!
> 
> The orange/red kitten is definitely a boy. Most are. The tuxedo does look like a boy, too. Here's an article that might help: 3 Ways to Determine the Gender of a Kitten


Thank you!


----------

